# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Mannen en opvliegers - Artikel

## Agnes574

> *Mannen en opvliegers* 
> 
> Ongeveer 20% van de mannen ouder dan 60, zou last hebben van vapeurs of opvliegers, vergelijkbaar met de vapeurs van een vrouw in de menopauze. 
> 
> 
> *Kenmerken*
> Kenmerken zijn aanvallen van transpireren en soms een opvallend rood gelaat.


Voor meer informatie: http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...rt&art_id=6951

----------

